# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ European Express- NEL LINES  (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το πλοίο πατώντας εδώ

574.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Γιώργο. Σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## the nile

you are perfect at creating ship

----------


## the nile

το πλοιο μπορω να το κατεβασω ακομα

----------

